# 420 seeds



## Triggga (Dec 25, 2008)

Its a place based in the UK and looks pretty legit and has some pretty nice prices. Plus free shipping world-wide. Anyone ever use it? I cant post the link because I dont have the right amount of posts but its just 420 dash seeds dot com.


----------



## choking_victim (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, I used them for my first grow of skunk#1, and their red-shiva, which they don't have anymore. But I never had a problem with any of their strains. all of which turned out with the same style genetics. no huge and small, but all equally grew together. that was nice.
 I'd place another order without hesitation. 
 and good luck to you-


----------

